# Inverts in london



## Creobroter (Jul 3, 2017)

Anyone know about some cool inverts to look out for in south east England, more specifically London?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## user 666 (Jul 3, 2017)

Is Parliament in session?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Giant Asian mantis lover (Jul 21, 2017)

Yeah look out for stag Beatles and species of butterflies like the peacock, comma, red admiral, large tortoiseshell, small tortoiseshell and large/ small white(also known as the cabbage butterfly )


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 21, 2017)

I found some lesser stag beetles in my neighbours garden! I let them roam free ^w^


----------



## Giant Asian mantis lover (Jul 21, 2017)

There cool aren't they!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benniboi (Aug 3, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> I found some lesser stag beetles in my neighbours garden! I let them roam free ^w^


Used to be a hell of a lot more stag beetles around a few years back, shame it's changed for them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

